# Where should the line be drawn with child photographs?



## CThomas817 (Mar 1, 2019)

Not trying to start a heated discussion but would appreciate professional opinions...

I recently created some images of a toddler that were received well by most but disapproved by a few. The subject happened to be my own child, so in terms of being protective, not only my professional, but personal, interests are at heart. She is 24 months old and the images were of her sitting in a large gathering of tulle. She has a diaper and diaper cover on (they were covered by the tulle anyway), but she is not wearing a shirt. To me, she is still a baby, and this did not cross my mind that it could potentially be inappropriate. I felt that the photos tastefully conveyed the idea of purity and innocence, as is often the goal of child photographs, but someone mentioned to me the idea that child protective services would have an issue with this. 

Let me preface my concern by saying that I am also a psychologist who specializes in children. I have worked with the department of children and families as part of my job for over 8 years and, aforementioned, this did not seem inappropriate and was certainly not intended for any other use than art, this is my child who I love with every fiber of my being for Pete's sake.

I would absolutley agree that for an older child, maybe even at age 4, this would be teetering on a very thin line, but at barely 2?

What are your thoughts on this? I will share one of the images with any potentially "suggestive" areas covered. 

TIA


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't see a problem but I can see some folks concerned that the photo may be of interest to not so nice folks.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 1, 2019)

dennybeall said:


> I don't see a problem but I can see some folks concerned that the photo may be of interest to not so nice folks.



I can see that too but if you look at it that way, the hundreds of shirtless babies on diaper boxes, at the beach, in a Google search place opportunities for misuse everywhere. Would the photo have been that much different if she had a little tank top on?

Sorry. I hate the idea of these photos being provocative in any way and I am feeling defensive about the whole situation. I do appreciate your feedback!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 1, 2019)

It's terrible that we live in a world where the innonce of a child cannot be appreciated as such. Unfortunately once you post even an innocent photo on the internet it can be used and twisted in ways never imagined.  It's important to be aware at all times of "audience appropriateness" on those you post, and to keep those like the bare butt prints  my parents cherished of me in the bathtub safely tucked away in a photo album in the back of a closet.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 2, 2019)

Are you certain CPS would care? They don’t seem provacative to me and certainly none of the props are suggestive and certainly not sexualized, but then again I am PC agnostic.

I think this may be a case where people are walking on egg shells waiting for the offended to be offended, spouting off about yet another victim, but I digress.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 2, 2019)

JBPhotog said:


> Are you certain CPS would care? They don’t seem provacative to me and certainly none of the props are suggestive and certainly not sexualized, but then again I am PC agnostic.
> 
> I think this may be a case where people are walking on egg shells waiting for the offended to be offended, spouting off about yet another victim, but I digress.



No I'm not certain, but I took the images down because it made me second guess my judgement. Wanted to get other professional opinions before considering to repost them


----------



## greybeard (Mar 2, 2019)

These photos do not offend me in anyway but, I can see how some might be.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 2, 2019)

This is a subject on which you have to be very careful. With the permission of the parents or guardian its fine but anything other than this it could be seen as something else.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2019)

I personally think those photos are fine, nicely posed. It comes down to common sense, though often that isn't common.

The truth is there are bottom feeders out there, but if you are putting them online with certain privacy settings I wouldn't see any issue.

It's sad that this even has to be discussed over innocent child photos, bit that's the world we're in


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 2, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> This is a subject on which you have to be very careful. With the permission of the parents or guardian its fine but anything other than this it could be seen as something else.



Thanks. I am the parent/guardian in this case, so I certaintly had no malintent. Of course if I created these images for someone else I would get signed permission to post.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 2, 2019)

If it bothers you, stop doing it.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 2, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> Not trying to start a heated discussion but would appreciate professional opinions...
> 
> I recently created some images of a toddler that were received well by most but disapproved by a few. The subject happened to be my own child, so in terms of being protective, not only my professional, but personal, interests are at heart. She is 24 months old and the images were of her sitting in a large gathering of tulle. She has a diaper and diaper cover on (they were covered by the tulle anyway), but she is not wearing a shirt. To me, she is still a baby, and this did not cross my mind that it could potentially be inappropriate. I felt that the photos tastefully conveyed the idea of purity and innocence, as is often the goal of child photographs, but someone mentioned to me the idea that child protective services would have an issue with this.
> 
> ...


As a psychologist, you may know this old joke:  A boy is taken to a psychologist because his parents are convinced he is obsessed with sex.  The psychologist presents the boy with a series of Rorschach cards, and in each case the boy sees something sexually arousing in them.  The psychologist reports to the parents that he agrees that the boy is obsessed with sex, whereupon the boy shouts, “I’m obsessed with sex?! What about you, showing me all those dirty pictures?”


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 3, 2019)

The images don`t bother me at all, but as we all live in a sad world now for me I have never shared any of my childrens images online and never will.  A friend who was a policeman told me he had seen what the evil folk do with images of children, and said he did not blame me for not putting my photos online.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2019)

To you they're innocent, but they're also personal, and in my modest opinion belong in your home, in a photo album or frame, but not on the internet for the world to see and abuse.


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> What are your thoughts on this? I will share one of the images with any potentially "suggestive" areas covered.


Good grief!  Whoever is telling you that needs to get a life.  

Or they could vent their displeasure at Sally Mann instead of you.

Why Sally Mann’s Photographs of Her Children Can Still Make Viewers Uncomfortable

Nothing to see here, folks.  Move along.

Literally nothing.


----------



## slg13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Offensive? No. CPS wouldn't take issue with this.

But to go off your idea that this is questionable for older children but ok for younger: I think most adults (men and women) look back at their shirtless childhood photos (because we ALL have them!) with fond memories. We're not offended by them or weirded out by them. Just think, 15 years from now, will you be comfortable showing these photos to your daughter? I assume your answer is yes, but just some food for thought as to when the "shirtless cut off age" should be.

Gorgeous images.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 5, 2019)

DanOstergren said:


> To you they're innocent, but they're also personal, and in my modest opinion belong in your home, in a photo album or frame, but not on the internet for the world to see and abuse.



This. I don't find them offensive or provocative but I don't understand why you would want to share those with the public.


----------



## Rinderart (Mar 9, 2019)

shooting 61 Years, a working studio Pro since 1964. I see No Issues whatsoever. It is simply a beautiful Image.........period.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)

Personally, I'd be worried about the people who are questioning it. I don't understand how someone could derive an idea like that, based off of your image. I must be an idiot...


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 11, 2019)

> No I'm not certain, but I took the images down because it made me second guess my judgement. Wanted to get other professional opinions before considering to repost them


Why are you asking others how you should feel and how you should judge things?  Everyone's different.  Reminds of the joke of the guy who goes to the doctor.

"Doc, everytime I raise my left arm over my head this way, I get this strange feeling in my shoulder.  What should I do?"

 "Well, stop raising your arm like that."


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> I felt that the photos tastefully conveyed the idea of purity and innocence, ..


Can we talk about the photographs now?

Yes, you did a very good job of meeting your goal.  It could be argued that a shirt would have detracted from your intent.


----------



## paigew (Mar 11, 2019)

You will always here this from someone, unfortunately. Just ignore and go with your gut. As mine got older, I did choose to not share topless photos publicly. People will complain about anything, breastfeeding images, birth, or an innocent child playing who happens to be not clothes. (are toddlers ever? [emoji23])

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 11, 2019)

The only thing troubling me is the posing.  Nice setting...  good lighting...  BEAUTIFUL model...  not so much with the posing.

Sort of plopped down showing the back of her open hand...  rigid horizontal line formed by her arm...

I think you have to do additional photography.  You're on the verge of greatness with this concept.

NICELY DONE!!

I often say nakedness does not equal sensual.  And when the subject isn't even a sexual being...  ?
I'm not surprised though in this day and age.  I'm afraid Dan might be right.  Share them only with people who love you.  Unless you get that amazing moment with the perfect pose.  

-Pete


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2019)

Christie Photo said:


> ..rigid horizontal line formed by her arm...


I got the impression that she was trying to imitate a yoga pose.  

Which I thought was very cute.


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 13, 2019)

Whoever has an issue with the shots that you posted comes from the new class of people who want to be offended to give them something to yell about.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 13, 2019)

paigew said:


> You will always here this from someone, unfortunately. Just ignore and go with your gut. As mine got older, I did choose to not share topless photos publicly. People will complain about anything, breastfeeding images, birth, or an innocent child playing who happens to be not clothes. (are toddlers ever? [emoji23])
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm curious what your kids would say as adults had you published the photos.  Did you ask them?  This could be another consideration in a parent's decision about these things.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 13, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Whoever has an issue with the shots that you posted comes from the new class of people who want to be offended to give them something to yell about.


The OP had the issue with the shots.  That's why she started the thread and asked the question..


----------



## Designer (Mar 13, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> The OP had the issue with the shots.  That's why she started the thread and asked the question..


That is not the way I understood it.


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 13, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever has an issue with the shots that you posted comes from the new class of people who want to be offended to give them something to yell about.
> ...




This is from the original post: _I felt that the photos tastefully conveyed the idea of purity and innocence, as is often the goal of child photographs, but someone mentioned to me the idea that child protective services would have an issue with this._


----------



## paigew (Mar 13, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > You will always here this from someone, unfortunately. Just ignore and go with your gut. As mine got older, I did choose to not share topless photos publicly. People will complain about anything, breastfeeding images, birth, or an innocent child playing who happens to be not clothes. (are toddlers ever? [emoji23])
> ...



I actually do ask my kids if I can share their photos, and have since they we're old enough to care or know. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psytrox (Mar 14, 2019)

These people you speak of offend me... 

Its terrible that we are in a world were people are like this. 
So grateful I'm not in US...


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 14, 2019)

When my first son was born as most excited new parents we want pictures and took some snaps of my son in a kiddie plastic pool in diapers only and sent the film out cant recall who did the dev but got my snap shots back with my son in the pool grand parents in the picture, my aunts etc etc along with a warning letter about child porn.Now how screwed up is that and it actually pissed me off and never used there service again. It was the furthest thought from my mind when taking or sending the pictures in for dev and just think some people blow things out of context from there own sick ass mind. I do realize there is a lot of child pornography out there but its not in the middle of the day in the middle of the yard in the summer time with 30 family guest and all the neighbors can see. The pictures where so obvious innocent to everyone but the dev company.


----------



## Psytrox (Mar 14, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> When my first son was born as most excited new parents we want pictures and took some snaps of my son in a kiddie plastic pool in diapers only and sent the film out cant recall who did the dev but got my snap shots back with my son in the pool grand parents in the picture, my aunts etc etc along with a warning letter about child porn.Now how screwed up is that and it actually pissed me off and never used there service again. It was the furthest thought from my mind when taking or sending the pictures in for dev and just think some people blow things out of context from there own sick ass mind. I do realize there is a lot of child pornography out there but its not in the middle of the day in the middle of the yard in the summer time with 30 family guest and all the neighbors can see. The pictures where so obvious innocent to everyone but the dev company.



SMH... I guess my parent should be arrested. Our family albums are full of those pictures, diapers not included...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome to 2019...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 14, 2019)

I think the photos are lovely. I always worked jobs where I was a mandated reporter of suspected child abuse/neglect and I don't see anything of any concern here. I think kids can look older than their actual age, and to me she looks older which might be why someone asked or commented about the appropriateness of the child wearing just a skirt.

But as the OP found, if you post and share photos you may get comments. I think too it's necessary to read Terms and think about what you're posting; many Terms allow for the site or others to use your photos. Once you've put photos on a site that allows sharing or on social media you lose control over where the photos may end up. These might be better shared with friends and family on a password protected gallery or by emailing the photos.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > To you they're innocent, but they're also personal, and in my modest opinion belong in your home, in a photo album or frame, but not on the internet for the world to see and abuse.
> ...



I am showcasing my work and ability, not my daughter. I am a child photographer, and these images are part of my portfolio. The intent of sharing the photos is to show my scope to potential clients who would like similar images of their children, just like any photographer shares sample images of the genre in which they work. My (public) website is filled with images of babies and children that I have worked with. Countless babies are topless in a cake smash session. Many inspirational photographers that I follow have shared images they have created with their children. Look at Lisa Holloway. She made a name for herself by taking and sharing beautiful photos of her children.

Could I have popped a shirt on her? Sure. But I wasn't thinking there was anything wrong with a shirtless baby.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

Christie Photo said:


> The only thing troubling me is the posing.  Nice setting...  good lighting...  BEAUTIFUL model...  not so much with the posing.
> 
> Sort of plopped down showing the back of her open hand...  rigid horizontal line formed by her arm...
> 
> ...



I appreciate the critique but you do realize that not much intentional posing can be done with a hyper, strong-minded toddler right? All of these poses were candid, natural movements. I did not remotely attempt to pose her. The idea was to capture her in natural motion and emotion, not create a photo for competition judging.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think the photos are lovely. I always worked jobs where I was a mandated reporter of suspected child abuse/neglect and I don't see anything of any concern here. I think kids can look older than their actual age, and to me she looks older which might be why someone asked or commented about the appropriateness of the child wearing just a skirt.
> 
> But as the OP found, if you post and share photos you may get comments. I think too it's necessary to read Terms and think about what you're posting; many Terms allow for the site or others to use your photos. Once you've put photos on a site that allows sharing or on social media you lose control over where the photos may end up. These might be better shared with friends and family on a password protected gallery or by emailing the photos.



Thank you...


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

paigew said:


> You will always here this from someone, unfortunately. Just ignore and go with your gut. As mine got older, I did choose to not share topless photos publicly. People will complain about anything, breastfeeding images, birth, or an innocent child playing who happens to be not clothes. (are toddlers ever? [emoji23])
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

Designer said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > ..rigid horizontal line formed by her arm...
> ...



Lol well she does that too sometimes


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

Designer said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > I felt that the photos tastefully conveyed the idea of purity and innocence, ..
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> > No I'm not certain, but I took the images down because it made me second guess my judgement. Wanted to get other professional opinions before considering to repost them
> 
> 
> Why are you asking others how you should feel and how you should judge things?  Everyone's different.  Reminds of the joke of the guy who goes to the doctor.
> ...



Hi Alan,

Not asking how I should feel. I know how I feel. Just want to make sure I wasn't crossing some ethical guidelines that could get me into trouble!


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

Rinderart said:


> shooting 61 Years, a working studio Pro since 1964. I see No Issues whatsoever. It is simply a beautiful Image.........period.



Thank you


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

slg13 said:


> Offensive? No. CPS wouldn't take issue with this.
> 
> But to go off your idea that this is questionable for older children but ok for younger: I think most adults (men and women) look back at their shirtless childhood photos (because we ALL have them!) with fond memories. We're not offended by them or weirded out by them. Just think, 15 years from now, will you be comfortable showing these photos to your daughter? I assume your answer is yes, but just some food for thought as to when the "shirtless cut off age" should be.
> 
> Gorgeous images.



Thank you, and a good way to think about it. At this age, absolutley I would be comfortable showing her as a teen or adult. I have worked with children for many years and I feel like that cutoff lands right about when the child him or herself becomes uncomfortable with those areas not being concealed. At this age, my daughter could run around the beach with no diaper on without a care in the world, but my son (almost 4) would be very embarrassed.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> If it bothers you, stop doing it.



Alan, I am not asking for emotional support. I am asking if I can get into legal trouble.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

otherprof said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to start a heated discussion but would appreciate professional opinions...
> ...



Relevant example


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 14, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> JonFZ300 said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


That's fine, but did you not ask for input?

I think you did: 


CThomas817 said:


> What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 14, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> slg13 said:
> 
> 
> > Offensive? No. CPS wouldn't take issue with this.
> ...


The detail here that should also be considered is that they're on a publicly viewable website on the internet. I'm not saying that I think you did anything wrong or inappropriate, but by putting them on the internet you are also setting the stage to allow others to abuse the photos.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

DanOstergren said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > JonFZ300 said:
> ...


Of course I did and I appreciate the feedback, but you said that you didn't understand why I would share this publicly. I was simply explaining why. It's a work sample.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 14, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > If it bothers you, stop doing it.
> ...


 Your original post never mentioned legal trouble.  You were asking for personal feelings and opinions, emotional support,  from others regarding the appropriateness of the photos being posted publicly. You seem to be very confused and at odds with yourself because you are listening to others and using their opinions to justify something you're uncomfortable with.  If you were comfortable, you wouldn't have started the thread.  That's why I suggested you do what your internal compass is telling you to do.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > CThomas817 said:
> ...



I do first birthday cake smashes where most babies are topless. I have to share some of those photos in order to attract the client who needs that type of photography service. This shoot to me was no different in intent. I wanted others opinions on it from an ethical perspective, ie. can I get into trouble for this?


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanKlein said:
> ...



I am not confused about anything and I am not uncomfortable with the photos in any shape or form. My comfort or lack thereof is independent of a legal system's interpretation of what these photos are about. If there are no potential legal ramifications, I would confidently repost them. I am proud of the images and stand by their innocence. I mentioned in my original post that I received a comment about child services having an issue with this. Is that not legal trouble? I have worked with the department of children and families in my state for over 8 years, and I can assure you that if they come knocking, it's because they suspect you are breaking the law. And yes, I asked for opinions about appropriateness and I did ask if I misjudged the situation by assuming there was nothing (legally) wrong with the images. Asking for others opinions and receiving them does not mean I have changed mine. My own feelings about the photos remain the same as the day I posted them.


----------



## CThomas817 (Mar 14, 2019)

DanOstergren said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > slg13 said:
> ...





DanOstergren said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > slg13 said:
> ...



Ok, thank you.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 14, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > CThomas817 said:
> ...



OK.  Glad that's settled. I'm sorry if I didn't understand where you were going with this.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 15, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> I am showcasing my work and ability, not my daughter. I am a child photographer, and these images are part of my portfolio. The intent of sharing the photos is to show my scope to potential clients who would like similar images of their children, just like any photographer shares sample images of the genre in which they work. My (public) website is filled with images of babies and children that I have worked with. Countless babies are topless in a cake smash session. Many inspirational photographers that I follow have shared images they have created with their children. Look at Lisa Holloway. She made a name for herself by taking and sharing beautiful photos of her children.
> 
> Could I have popped a shirt on her? Sure. But I wasn't thinking there was anything wrong with a shirtless baby.



Again, I don't find them offensive or provocative and you made no mention in the OP about being a professional and using these for portfolio, and I don't see a link to your portfolio site either. So to me, (and I'm pretty new here) it seemed like you took some really nice photos of your child, uploaded them to social media and people were upset. I still think in this day and age, if there's a doubt at all, don't post them.

Edit: I went back and read and my first edit was erroneous. It sounds like you should consult a lawyer or look up the child endangerment laws if you're worried about legal trouble, instead of asking random people on a forum.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 15, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> CThomas817 said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


Ask a lawyer dude. I'm simply giving you the input that you were requesting. Now I find myself wondering why I even responded in the first place.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 26, 2019)

Personally, the way I see it is if a child that age is expected to be covered top and bottom at a public pool then you can expect people to expect the same anywhere else in public, including a public photo forum. That's not to say that I think society is always right but that to avoid trouble you should follow societies unwritten rules. Do I follow all of societies rules? Do I always care what others think? I often ask if I'm breaking a law when I get looks for this or that and if the answer is no I brush those dirty looks right off. I decided years ago I don't live just to please others, that you can't please everyone and that people are going to talk no matter what you say or do so forget them.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 26, 2019)

I think that you have some very good photos, I think that you should rely on your judgment and feelings like someone else said If it makes you or your partner worried then stop,


----------



## CThomas817 (May 4, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I think that you have some very good photos, I think that you should rely on your judgment and feelings like someone else said If it makes you or your partner worried then stop,



Thanks... I wasn't worried until someone said child services lol


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2019)

The photos are lovely and not the least bit offensive or even close to anything that would be illegal or inappropriate IMO.  That being said, I would keep them private.  Too many pervs out there to take a chance that one could become fixated on your child or use the photos to feed their sickness.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 5, 2019)

CThomas817 said:


> Original katomi said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you have some very good photos, I think that you should rely on your judgment and feelings like someone else said If it makes you or your partner worried then stop,
> ...



That's funny in a sense but seriously, if someone from child services even thought they saw a bruise or anything they could deem as suspicious in just a pic (other than thinking a nude pic alone is child abuse) no telling what they might do to either protect a child or simply help with their own job security. Sometimes people have ulterior motives.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 5, 2019)

The more we give in to the intolerant Puritans, the more they will encroach.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 5, 2019)

There really isn't any issue here with the photos in question.

Since we all like taking photos here, have any of you heard of Jock Sturges?  <Deleted by Moderator>


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 6, 2019)

I think you might need to consider whether to use photos of your own child/children as your professional work because if you use those for marketing your business it could create different expectations or perceptions than photos for your own or family use.

To me her hair style makes her look like she could almost be a preschooler, athough her body looks like a toddler. So she's getting to the age that it might be better taking photos in diapers, shorts/swimsuit bottoms, etc. playing in the backyard wading pool in the summer, or even in posed photos, for personal use or for family & friends and consider whether those should be part of your professional portfolio. I'd say with cake smashes consider the age, that the child is obviously still a baby, or try to figure out how to photograph without the chest in view if the child is older (unless the photos will be provided to the family thru a password protected site for only them).

I think you said you were doing baby photography and I'd be more concerned about following other baby photographers because there are many that show what seem to be inappropriate positions. Some seem to get close to potentially compromising breathing. Make sure a newborn's head, neck and trunk are aligned and the chin is up, not down on the chest; floor time would be better than beanbags, etc.

I'd say too after 20+ years of being an EI Specialist, plan on getting what you need/want to get done in a short amount of time. If doing an eval I'd plan on assessing skills in that 15-20 min. window of opportunity when the baby would be alert, which took having toys and materials ready/prepared. I can't see putting families thru lengthy photo sessions that some photographers seem to be doing.

I've seen what would give me concerns about the amount of time involved and the positioning being used rather than whether or not a toddler has a shirt on, but maybe rethink how you're using photos of children that are made publicly viewable.


----------

